# Bee smoker modifications???



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I am wondering what others may do to their smokers to make them better.
Personally I've made a longer snout on mine that is a heavier gauge material. It is extremely handy when lifting a corner of a heavy hive body or honey super. I have to be careful there is no chance of a box sliding off and causing a huge number of angry bees. Understand this has never happened to me. Nor have I ever dropped a box, frame full of bees, a hive tool to the bottom of a hive box or accidentally killed a queen. Believe that. 
What I do is get one corner loose and only one corner. This prevents (um...most of the time) the box from becoming a slider. I get it high enough to put the smoker snout under it and then I can relay without holding a lot of weight to get the rest of the box loose. It does require the box to be lifted higher than normal.
Just asking.
Thanks
Howard


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

I guess that I have been in the dark for 32 years. I never knew that my smoker needed improvement.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

challenger, maybe you should put your smoker down for a while. Pry the boxes apart and shoot some smoke in between them and then put the smoker down again before lifting the box completely off.

I have known persons who have attatched a short peice of copper pipe to the nozzle of the smoker, similar to what you wrote.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

I took a soup can and put lots of holes in it. Then I put the material to be burned in the can, drop it in the smoker, and light it. Using the can helps with clean up and keeps the bellow hole (where it goes into the smoker) free and clear of debris; and an easy why to remove the fuel when you are finished with it. I have two smokers I did this to a few years ago....one Mann Lake and the other is a Dadant.


----------



## WATCHONYX (Mar 29, 2010)

Im with you Adam on that one....Heck, most of the time my smoker never even makes it out of the truck.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

challenger said:


> I am wondering what others may do to their smokers to make them better.


I don't do anything. I have seen what others have done and admired them for it. Soldering a piece of copper tubing about 1 inch long to the nozzle. I just never considered that I needed to make any modifications.

What do you do w/ your smoker when you need both hands?


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> What do you do w/ your smoker when you need both hands?


Use a German bee pipe (imkerpfeife), you can hold it with your mouth!


----------



## TokerM (Jul 31, 2012)

wildforager said:


> Use a German bee pipe (imkerpfeife), you can hold it with your mouth!


Picture of this contraption?


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

TokerM said:


> Picture of this contraption?


Sure, check out this link.... http://www.op-online.de/bilder/2009...pfeife-honigernte.9,c;do;0;npC;q0U;2fPkyD.jpg

Also there's a good thread about a video series that has beeks using the bee pipe here....
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ekeeping-in-straw-skeps&highlight=imkerpfeife


----------



## buzz abbott (Mar 6, 2012)

TokerM said:


> Picture of this contraption?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ger...576?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e70977b50


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

buzz abbott said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ger...576?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e70977b50


I used something that looked like that back in college, but it had nothing to do with beekeeping!


----------



## Hormel (Nov 8, 2007)

I finally put a small piece of chain between my smoker and my cork stopper. Got tired of losing the cork or ball of wax.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

wildforager said:


> Use a German bee pipe (imkerpfeife), you can hold it with your mouth!


How doe that work with a veil on?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Small hole in the front of the veil according to a guy that uses one.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Why would I want to take up another bad habit?


----------



## buzz abbott (Mar 6, 2012)

like Clinton, I don't think you inhale.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

Not a modification, but I picked up a good tip from Jim Tew at the recent HAS Conference for a smoker plug. A 12 ga. shotgun shell (already spent) is a perfect fit in my smoker. No more wine corks with duct tape.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

buzz abbott said:


> like clinton, i don't think you inhale.


lol !


----------



## Dan. NY (Apr 15, 2011)

A hole in the veil does not sound like a good idea to me. When you are not using the "hookah" you have a hole bees can find their way in. Seems like??

On another note.. What kind of material would you burn in that contraption?? That makes me wonder how calming a device like that would be on the hive. Never get stung again!!!


----------



## buzz abbott (Mar 6, 2012)

I would think a slit, rather than a round hole would not provide an easy access for a bee.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bees would still get in Buzz.


----------



## Cedar Hill (Jan 27, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> What do you do w/ your smoker when you need both hands?


 Just get into the habit of holding it between your knees. You'll develop the habit in no time, so as you are going through all your 20 to 30 apiary hives, it is always with you. It saves quite a bit of time. OMTCW


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

SWM said:


> Not a modification, but I picked up a good tip from Jim Tew at the recent HAS Conference for a smoker plug. A 12 ga. shotgun shell (already spent) is a perfect fit in my smoker.


Now there's a bit of usefull information! I'll try it when I get home. ...wait, spent right?


----------



## b2bnz (Apr 5, 2009)

The most useful modification that I have made to my smoker, and make it easy to light , was to drill a small hole in the side of the main body just above the fire grate. Made a small flap of thick aluminum foil attached with a self tapping screw as the hole seal.
Just stuff your smoker fuel into the body, use a small gas burner to light the material through the hole, close the flap and your smoker is good to go in 30 seconds or less.


----------



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

I gotta try that little lighter hole trick. That makes so much sense. Someone's (read that Dadant or Kelly or Brushy) gonna build that into their smokers soon and owe you some royalties, or at least some beer.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

How's this for a smoker modification? lol
Don't laugh, it worked perfectly until my manufactured smoker was purchased.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Cedar Hill said:


> Just get into the habit of holding it between your knees. You'll develop the habit in no time, so as you are going through all your 20 to 30 apiary hives, it is always with you. It saves quite a bit of time. OMTCW


As I do at times. I was asking challenger what he does, not seeking ideas for what I should do. I do all sorts of things such as that and put it on top of another hive. But thanks.


----------



## AkDan (Apr 13, 2012)

should there bee a connector between the bellows and the canister? Mine doesnt have one and its a royal pain to keep lit. If I prop the lid open just a tad she goes like a forest fire....I typically use burlap....using either the man lake starters or more recently some leaves.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Mark
Your mail-box at beesource is full- you need to delete some messages. Sergey


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

b2bnz said:


> The most useful modification that I have made to my smoker, and make it easy to light , was to drill a small hole in the side of the main body just above the fire grate. Made a small flap of thick aluminum foil attached with a self tapping screw as the hole seal.
> Just stuff your smoker fuel into the body, use a small gas burner to light the material through the hole, close the flap and your smoker is good to go in 30 seconds or less.


Kind of interesting!
I would like to try one like that.

Might work well when all my smoker fuel is wet. ( I don't carry any in the truck every yard has tons)


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

b2bnz said:


> The most useful modification that I have made to my smoker, and make it easy to light , was to drill a small hole in the side of the main body just above the fire grate. Made a small flap of thick aluminum foil attached with a self tapping screw as the hole seal.
> Just stuff your smoker fuel into the body, use a small gas burner to light the material through the hole, close the flap and your smoker is good to go in 30 seconds or less.


Now that's a clever idea.

I wonder when someone will manufacture smokers w/ a number of these ideas incorporated? Would anyone pay more for such smokers? I might, if given the option.

I hope challenger is reading his own Thread.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I will be making the modification for a lighting hole. It is a great idea!
Thanks
Howard


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

buzz abbott said:


> I would think a slit, rather than a round hole would not provide an easy access for a bee.


 Ha Ha! You need to test your slit theory on a large commercial apiary on a bad day Buzz.


----------



## buzz abbott (Mar 6, 2012)

I have no intentions of testing any theory that involves making a hole in my veil!:no:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I have enough to do learning about bees, researching treatments, inspecting hives and mentoring beekeepers without trying to re-invent smokers, hives and things that have worked for over a hundred years. Complexity creates higher failure rates. Weight is a concern as you add this and that. Except for the new electronic computer controlled smokers that last as long as a good thunderstorm in the rain, I really doubt there is anything that has not been tried. There was a wise king that once said there is nothing new under the sun. The fool died with about a thousand wives and concubines and one of the largest apiaries rivaling many today at Tel Rehov.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

SWM said:


> A 12 ga. shotgun shell (already spent) is a perfect fit in my smoker. No more wine corks with duct tape.


I must have a smaller caliber smoker. I had to use a 20 ga. shell.


----------



## buzz abbott (Mar 6, 2012)

ralittlefield said:


> I must have a smaller caliber smoker. I had to use a 20 ga. shell.


I tried a 12 gauge for fit and it slid in right up to the rim. Guess I need a 10 gauge. I'll stick with my cork for now.


----------



## Fyremedik (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a hook on mine. Screw it to the wood on the back of the bellows. I can hang it on my belt, pocket or the side of the hive.A 1/2 inch piece of .125 aluminum flat bar works well.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

ralittlefield said:


> I must have a smaller caliber smoker. I had to use a 20 ga. shell.


Yeah, I suspect it will differ depending on the manufacturer. The 12 ga. works good in my Dadant smoker, but a smaller or larger shell casing may be needed depending on the size of the opening. Add a layer of duct tape if needed, but I still like it better than the cork I was using.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Opposed to drilling a hole to light your smoker \I do this 
I have a propane lighter I hold the flame on the front side of the smoker wall and heat it till red
this works like a car cigarette lighter when the metal is red hot it will ignite anything that 
is, in touch with it. 
It takes a min.and smoker is going strong
I don't have to pull half burnt fuel out from last session I just re-torch it 

I also added a soup can that was the same (OD) diameter as my smoker
I used a 1 inch metal strap and riveted it to the main body to extend the fuel capacity
I re-attached the lid ,this added another 4 inch's or so, of fuel to it


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Fyremedik,
I have not done it but our state bee inspector also put a small hook on the bellows and he hangs it on his back pocket and always has it handy. If I had a lot of hives or inspect hives all day long as some folks do I think I would also add a hook.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

As someone who yesterday worked, w/ 4 other beekeepers, 192 hives, having something like a smoker hanging off of my belt or pocket seems to me to be something I would not want to do. It would be flopping around, from side to side, I imagine.

We all smoked hives and set the smoker down somewhere w/in reach, removed the cover and the empty supers, smoked some more and moved on to the next hive. stripping off emptys until the yd was stripped down to the honey and then, using fume board, removing the boxes of honey. All the time smoking, setting it down and smoking some more. Every now and then hanging the smoker on an open hive by the hook on the front of the smoker.

But, apparently it works well for your inspector. So, maybe under some cercumstances it might fit.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

If the smoker fits !!! Wear It !!



Ski said:


> Fyremedik,
> I have not done it but our state bee inspector also put a small hook on the bellows and he hangs it on his back pocket and always has it handy. If I had a lot of hives or inspect hives all day long as some folks do I think I would also add a hook.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My modification:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm#smokerinsert


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

sqkcrk,
I think you have a good point. The Bee inspector is not in production mode. He works slow talks with folks about what he sees, provides advice and may only do a few hives in an apiary from what I have seen.


----------

